
Doubts rise over TTIP as France threatens to block EU-US deal - jsingleton
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/may/03/doubts-rise-over-ttip-as-france-threatens-to-block-eu-us-deal
======
grownseed
Cameron's eagerness to seal the TTIP deal is rather unsurprising given that
he'd likely sell his own mother for a pat on the back from the US. It's nice
to see Obama keep his integrity on this one.

As for Hollande, I'm guessing he's attempting to appeal to France's strong
cultural protectionism, in a last ditch effort to improve his ratings, as this
is an unusually strong stance coming from him ("Flanby").

In either case, the TTIP deal seems like more of a political excuse than an
actual effort to consider the deal thoroughly.

That said, I'm glad somebody is standing up to it, even if the motivation is
questionable. France isn't the most corporate-friendly country, so it'll be
interesting to see what changes are proposed, if any.

------
banku_brougham
Yaaaaay!

I've been in despair over this whole process as I've read the dirt on HN.
Those special courts for rights holders to sue sovereigns, such egregiousness.
Maybe the French will save the day?

